# Notchy Steering - Corrected Itself



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So I was driving along the other day and noticed that the notchy steering that has been discussed at length on this forum disappeared on its own. I am closing in on 70K miles and steering feels nice and tight, but no longer has the sticking/notchiness on center.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

warmer weather?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> warmer weather?


Hmm, interesting theory. I suppose I would have to wait until next winter to see if it returns.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, mine's been gone since the warmer weather arrived. Suspect it will be back in October.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine has also been completely gone since warmer weather....


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mine has not done it since last summer.:icon_scratch:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A lot of us have noticed it gone with warmer weather, diesel or otherwise.

Weird to say the least - my car did it around the EXACT same time of year both years I've had it (even after having the steering rack replaced for the issue the first time).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting!


----------



## Bonaventure (Dec 28, 2012)

Didn't even think about this issue until now... now that its in the mid to upper 80's in Seattle... I haven't had the issue either.

How pleasant! Because it is a very annoying problem to have.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I have yet to notice it on my cruze, hopefully it stays that way 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

My Dealer replaced the steering gear under warranty for the same thing. Hopefully it won't come back, but I'm sure it will.


----------

